
The Future of Microsoft, The Future of Technology - buluzhai
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2242
======
sachmanb
questions are boring, but the talk is quality. he doesn't say much new -
emphasis on hiring the right people and that good businesses don't happen
overnight, they take a lot of time and effort - but it was really the
contextualization of that information and the genuine optimism which made it a
quality talk.

